# Poop question: no seeds in the mustard



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Hi! I have a 5 month old breastfed little girl, and I just realized she has never had the typical breastfed baby poop. It's pretty normal except there are no "seeds". Does anyone know why this might happen?


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Typical breastfed baby poop is very soft and usually some shade of yellow. It may be seedy, and it may not be. My dd's poop was never seedy, usually just yellow and pretty liquid. It was occassionally curdy though. Every baby is different. Your baby's poop sounds fine


----------



## Alison Cole (Mar 6, 2006)

:


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing a few weeks back with my baby.

Her poo has ranged from green, green/yellow, seedy, frothy, ect over the 4 months of her life.
It has been pretty consistent in the past month or so.....basically a syrupy mustard with no seeds.....very very runny. And for about two weeks she did not not go everyday, but maybe twice a week (would be a lot at once) but now she has been going about once a day and it has been a lot all at once aswell.

Just out of curiosity......is your baby small, big or average for his/her age?


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My guy's poo has never been seedy, either. As far as I know, it's perfectly within the range of normal. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

DD was hardly ever even runny. Even now, still ebf, it's thick, sometimes able to shake into the toilet! She also only poops every few days.


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

My LO's poop was only seedy a few times a little while after he was born but no anymore.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

My first 2 had seedy poop, but my little guy has not had seediness at all. I just figured it was his 'normal'.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedOne* 
Just out of curiosity......is your baby small, big or average for his/her age?

Extra large. She's 5 months and 18 lbs. I guess I don't have to worry about it much. Sometimes it's greenish, and sometimes it's yellow, but it never seems to bother her and she's gaining very well, unlike my son. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything specific that might cause it.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

DD's poop was bright yellow and seedy up until a week and a half ago, when it abruptly changed to a darker yellow with no seeds. No other "symptoms" and DD seems perfectly healthy and happy. She's 10 weeks old and on the smallish side of average size (10-11lbs).

I gather this is just the normal trajectory of her digestive development.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

We had a long discussion about this a couple of months ago. I don't think we ever officially figured out what seeds/seedless meant, but it was pretty funny while we talked about it.


----------



## boatswainwife (Mar 26, 2008)

DS's is greenish-yellow and runny. Sometimes mucasy/frothy. He only had seedy poop the first couple weeks. He's gaining well though so I'm not concerned.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

my 5 month olds has never been seedy either, mustard yellow yes but never seedy. Sounds normal to me. My little girl is a little under 13lbs so on the smaller side but all of my kiddos have been


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

DS - seedy yellow DD - pumpkin puree!


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

any of you vegetarians?

I like comparing mother's diet to babies size


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedOne* 
any of you vegetarians?

I like comparing mother's diet to babies size

Not a vegetarian here and I do have a smaller baby. I am however post-gastic bypass 2 1/2 years ago but I take extra protein, iron, B-12 and multi-vits and both baby and my bloodwork have been super. My 1st DD was petite as well so I'm just chalking it up to genes


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

My seven week old also has the non-seedy yellow poop. he's a chunk though, I'm wondering if he just really digests the BM well?


----------

